# Sophisticated shirts and tops with alt designs?



## mythrilwolf (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm going to try selling to a demograph of young men and women (mostly women, but I wanted to experiment) in their 20's.

For the female demograph:

can I get away with trying shirts like these
(not the same, but just to give you an idea only):

-New York & Company: City Stretch French Cuff Shirt
-http://www.nyandcompany.com/nyco/browse/product_detail_with_picker.jsp?productId=prod940023&parentId=cat60042&subcatId=cat350008

with designs like these
(again not the same, but to give you an idea):

-Burn Suburbia — NEWCASTLE : t-shirt
-Create T-shirt by jimiyo from Design By Humans
-When Pandas Attack


Is it appropriate or not? Should I bother experimenting with these in any way or give it a shot? I was going to use normal t shirts in the beginning to see if my designs would sell well (Im not showing them until they get copyrighted), but I thought it'd be neat to try experiments with different style cut shirts.


----------



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

I would go with a less subtle designs if your using a traditionally dressier shirt. you might want to experiment with patterns and different types of fabric to create a vibrant design rather than print - just my two cents. On the other hand I like subtle designs on clothing that normally doesn't get printed and in off spots. The last thing you want is your shirt to look like someone bought a 3 sizes to big Ed Hardy Crapsterpiece.


----------



## mythrilwolf (Apr 9, 2009)

AmericanBandit said:


> I would go with a less subtle designs if your using a traditionally dressier shirt. you might want to experiment with patterns and different types of fabric to create a vibrant design rather than print - just my two cents. On the other hand I like subtle designs on clothing that normally doesn't get printed and in off spots. The last thing you want is your shirt to look like someone bought a 3 sizes to big Ed Hardy Crapsterpiece.


So, do you mean I should try the shirts, just be more subtle with the designs? I was thinking they would make for interesting wraparound shirt designs. Or even like the way the panda shirt is done in, where the whole image bleeds over the sleeve.


----------

